# Rose Bowl Ride - 5:30pm



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

I heard the Tue/Thur ride will commence at 5:30pm starting next week as it's getting dark out there pretty quick.

FYI.


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

As of Tues. 5:30 it is


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Yes - and 5:30 at the line NOT the lot K.


----------

